# J1 2 year home stay waiver



## AZbound (Mar 20, 2012)

Let me explain a bit of whats going on.

In 2011 I was lucky enough to obtain a J1 internship VISA and work in Arizona for a year.

I returned at the end of January 2012. As a condition of my VISA I have to complete a 2 years home stay which means I cannot return to USA under any form of VISA except for vacation. 

I have since learned that I can waive the 2 year home stay but I am hitting brick walls with how to do this.

Is there anyone out there that would have some advice or a point in the right direction. 

Thank-You

AZbound


----------



## emmbritt123 (Mar 18, 2012)

This is completely unrelated to your question, but I live in Phoenix, AZ. Been here from London 31years. Hate it here now....just curious, what did you do for work here?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

AZbound said:


> Let me explain a bit of whats going on.
> 
> In 2011 I was lucky enough to obtain a J1 internship VISA and work in Arizona for a year.
> 
> ...


This might help? :

Waiver of the Exchange Visitor Two-Year Home-Country Physical Presence Requirement


----------



## AZbound (Mar 20, 2012)

I worked with Marriott at the JW Marriott Desert Ridge in the Spa and Restaurant. Why do you hate it now?


----------

